# برنامج في قمه الروعه للمهتمين بالسي ان سي لاغني عنه



## نيولا (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

برنامج للمهتمين بالسي ان سي برنامج رسم وكتابه وعمل رسم لدوائر الالكترونيه

برنامج في قمه السهوله يدعم شرح وافي لكل العمليات عن طريق الفيديو سهل للمبتدئين سهل جدا خاصه للذين لايملكون خلفيه كبيره عن برامج الاوتو كاد يتعامل مع جميع الخامات

لتحميل البرنامج ارجو زياره الموقع التالي 
http://www.emachineshop.com/index.htm


----------



## midowahba (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## كريم الهواري (27 يناير 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxx alot for this a grat addition


----------



## خالددددددد (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

ت ش ك ر تشكر على الموضوع


----------

